# Grocery store rescue



## sstacy19 (Jan 20, 2010)

Geez, so I go to the grocery store (meijer's) and I happen to look at the bettas...same store that I told you about a few weeks ago that had their bettas in 1 1/2 inches of water..well all are well and in good water except a crown tail who is laying on his side in brown poopy water. I yelled at the girl cleaming the tanks and she changed him into a cup that held a dead fish! No conditioner nothing just plain tap water. 
I left the store after making my purchase...went to the gas station and made myseld go back and get him. By the time I got back he was COVERED in air bubbles and barely moving. Sigh! Now I am up to 4 bettas with last night's purchase. Well with no further ado meet St. Elmo's Fire (Elmo):


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Poor boy!!!!!!! He's beautiful though! Hopefully he'll perk back up.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

He looks a lot like my Corona! Good luck with him!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I bet he'll color up a bunch. He's really, really cute!


----------



## Greynova27 (Feb 4, 2010)

Aww. I hate when they're treate that poorly. At least he's in a better home now.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's very pretty!! I'm sure he'll be fine with some tlc.


----------



## kpullen89 (Feb 11, 2010)

He's gorgeous! Good job rescuing him! Its a shame how some places treat these fish.. you'd think they'd hire people that had better knowledge..


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

He's beautiful! Can't wait to see pictures of him when he colors up.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

LOL good to see I'm not the only one with a double post problem... I think the site is messed up tonight! LOL


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

:yourock:


----------



## sstacy19 (Jan 20, 2010)

Wll day two and he is Terrified of me...and still won't eat. I can't put him into the 10 gallon til I know that he is disease free..(was in dead fish's container etc). He freaks out everytime i walk into the room, i am so scared he is going to hurt himself, he swims so fast and frantic and looks like he is going to swim into the walls!
I am not used to that! Spiderfish and Sky came from a very good pet store around the corner, fish are all well cared for and fed, they were piggies who wanted my attention and food right away.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Give him time. Some of mine didn't warm up to me until about a week.


----------



## BettaSCHmacK (Jan 7, 2010)

There are grocery stores that sell bettas? wow


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Meijers does.


----------



## FancyFins (Feb 3, 2010)

Huh good thing there isn't a meijers in my area. I already have enough fish!

LOVE the name you picked for him  Hopefully he comes around. And I think I would have had to slap that stupid girl.


----------



## sstacy19 (Jan 20, 2010)

Look how much his color is already changing! He still doesn't eat though.


----------



## crazy4fish (Dec 31, 2007)

WOW thts a great improvement! looks like ur doing a fantastic job with him!  keep up the good work and hopefully he will get his appetite back again soon. how big of a container is he in now?


----------



## sstacy19 (Jan 20, 2010)

it is only a half gallon but I don't want to add him to the 10 gallon until I know he is not contagious..Spiderfish lived in this cube for 6months before I knew he should have a bigger area (now 3 gallon)


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

do they seriously charge money for fish in that bad condition though?????? they should be thanking you that you took him off their hands and saved them waste (caus clearly he would have been dead 30min later!!)


----------



## sstacy19 (Jan 20, 2010)

Neelie you are right! If I had not gone back he would of surely died! He was completely covered in air EVery inch of him. The girl said as I was taking him, well he is not a very pretty fish but he does have a pretty tail!  WIsh she could see him now!;-)


----------

